# Classical composers that were nihilist, they did not care for politic or hate it ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Name individual in Classical sphere that were true nihilist , they would hate has mutch nazi and communist? i.e

Someone whant to elaboreted on the subject all i know of nihilism is foggy , fews russians writers and in italia the fameous duo Sacco & Vanzzeti?

?

I consider myself in the grey zone im not a communist neither a nazi, and im not anti anything, is it ockay, i mind my buzziness im some guy joe anonymeous aka Deprofundis, bene bene salute..
:tiphat:

But i beleive in jesus, the virgin mary is pure and the holy ghost is sacred, the holy trinity
:angel:


----------

